# Young Man Killed in Tree Trimming Accident - Fairburn, GA



## PJM (Jan 27, 2014)

Sounds like a springpole got him and then he became tangled in his harness.

Condolences to his family & friends.

[url]http://www.wgrz.com/media/cinematic/video/4657491/[/URL]


----------



## JanThorCro (Mar 23, 2014)

My condolences to the family.


----------

